# You never know how strong you are



## 涼宮

Good afternoon 


I would like to translate this into Japanese. It is an anonymous quote. I do not know whether it has already an equivalent, though.

*You never know how strong you are until being strong is the only choice you have.*


My possible weird attempts:

1) 強くなるしかないまで決してどれぐらい強いのか知ることはない。

2) 唯一の選択が残りまで決してどれぐらい強いのか知ることはない。


I would like an epic/poetic way to translate it, that it sounds good.


Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Wishfull

強さが求められる極限状態になってみなければ、己の真の強さがいかほどかを知ることはない。

極限状態を体験してはじめて己の真の強さを知ることになる。

極限状態を味わねば、己の真の強さはわからない。

「火事場の馬鹿力」がいかほどのものかは、火事になってみないとわからない。

BTW, I just noticed how to read your username now. (Off topic though.)


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました 

My username always was in my signature, lol xD

ほなげんきでな～


----------



## kochohajime

貴方は、貴方自身が強いということを選ばない限り、貴方が強いということを知ることはない。貴方は、強くなりたいのなら、それを選ぶだけでいいんだよ。


----------



## Perictione

Good quote, where did you get it?


----------



## 涼宮

On internet, but it is anonymous as I said, it's not known who said it.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

The sentence is a western way of thinking.

I would say ; 

弱くなりようがないと分かるまで　　あなたは自分が強いことを　決して　さとらない

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Perictione

Oh. It sounds like a creed with Japanese origins to me, or maybe that's only because of my interest in Aikido. I want to put that quote on my do-gi.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Perictione said:


> Oh. It sounds like a creed with Japanese origins to me, or maybe that's only because of my interest in Aikido. I want to put that quote on my do-gi.



I have just trabslated it.Frankly, there must  a better frase on your do-gi. 
" It sounds like a creed with Japanese origins to me," I do not agree with you, as i said already, it sould a western way of thinking.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Perictione

Hiro Sasaki said:


> I have just trabslated it.Frankly, there must  a better frase on your do-gi.
> " It sounds like a creed with Japanese origins to me," I do not agree with you, as i said already, it sould a western way of thinking.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Since you're Japanese, I won't argue  It's just that the saying made me think of Fudoshin and the Ai principles taught to us by our Sensei. Also, you said there must be a better phrase for my do-gi. Can you give me an example?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Exactky, Fudoshin 不動心　or 無心　While you are worried about srtong or weak, you are not a strong swardsman.


Anyway, On your dogi, a phrase of less than 4 kanji, simple phrase but with a deep measning  are recommended.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

